# Airman 18 Purist (Initial Thoughts and Pics)



## powerband

Just landed crosswind on a rainy morning.

Size 39mm looks proper on my 6.5 inch wrist. The L2L is 45mm and the lugs curve down nicely.

The rose gold accent enhances and modernizes an otherwise classic, iconic design. When the light hits the gilt hands just right, they explode in gold... eye refreshment. Yet the gold isn't visually overbearing.

Comes on an appropriately thick leather strap, but it's a fun watch to wear with a NATO.

The crowns are a joy to operate--they feel sturdy. The locking crown pins down the bezel tightly (no play--but I understand this depends on the models).

The Airman line produces some very solid, historically inspired pilot watches with legitimate brand DNA . I have both this Airman 18 and the 36mm Airman N°1 and the sizes are similarly classic and totally functional. The sizes are what make these two models special to me.

I'm disappointed I did not discover the Airman sooner.

Some initial pictures:














































Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## vexXed

Nice shots! I was tempted to go for your colour version for something different but I ended up with the 'black fade to blue' Airman 18 Purist which I've been wearing a lot recently. The size is refreshing and proportionally it just fits my 6.25 wrist better.

Interesting you said the lug to lug is 45mm, which I've also seen quoted elsewhere but when I measured mine the lug to lug came to 47mm.

I really liked the Airman 1953 Vintage Limited Edition model but with a lug to lug of 50mm which is my max, I realised I am leaning towards smaller watches that fit better now.


----------



## powerband

I really struggled between getting the Rose-gold accent and the blue degradé dial as they both have their appeals. In the end it was a coin flip, with either one bringing joy.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## r-gordon-7

I too really like the rose gold accent numbers on the bezel - ties in so well with the brown logo & inner ring of numbers on the black dial, the gold hands and the stock brown leather band. Here's my newly arrived very similar (but larger) Airman 17 Purist on my also very similarly sized (but even smaller) 6 3/8" wrist... To many, the 17 probably looks too large on me, but, luckily I really like oversized watches, enjoy wearing them and find them very comfortable. Hey, anyhow, I'm a lefty ;-)


----------



## powerband

Looks great, r-gordon. The gold accents work well on the Airman.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## powerband

vexXed, you are right. I measured he L2L (tips) and I got 47mm.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## mpalmer

I like the gilt touches on that one. It is a cool looking casual wear. Congrats on your Airman!


----------



## powerband

mpalmer said:


> I like the gilt touches on that one. It is a cool looking casual wear. Congrats on your Airman!


Yes, a perfect casual wear that can transcend time zones with style and yet remain unobtrusive. The gilt gives the watch a quiet splash.



















Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## tylehman

i have the blue one and i have tried many straps and like them all. now i am mostly wearing it on a chinese super engineer. i like vintage watches and the smaller size in just better for me on my 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## powerband

I cannot emphasize how great the size of 39mm is on this Airman, straddling tradition and modernity. I've happily acquired the skill of reading a 24-HR dial at a glance. The brain is amazingly malleable.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## r-gordon-7

I'm finding that on something between a direct and a subliminal level, the reverse-pointing tail on the 24hr hand really seems to help...


----------



## powerband

One of the reasons I got this purist watch is the tailend, convinced that it will be directly helpful. What has been surprising is that I had not used it once to aide in the decipher of time. I front-loaded the effort to read the Airman 18 by its 24-hour feature, and it turns out the learning is rather rapid.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## knightRider

Damn you guys :-!

Got this on the way from USA to blighty. Have to pay import charges, but got a good price:


----------



## powerband

Knight, you're going to enjoy this watch. It's a cool instrument.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## knightRider

powerband said:


> Knight, you're going to enjoy this watch. It's a cool instrument.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


thanks, will post some pics when I get it. Do like Glycine, highly underated brand. Have a golden eye and the finish is very nice...


----------



## knightRider

Is the lug width 20mm on these, I could not find it on google?


----------



## tylehman

knightRider said:


> Is the lug width 20mm on these, I could not find it on google?


It is 20mm

sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


----------



## powerband

I now have my Airman 18 on a Martu padded leather strap. She hand-crafts some of the nicest watch straps I've ever seen. This strap goes very well with this watch and pictures truly don't do justice for what the combo looks like in real life. I'm loving this watch even more.

www.martuleather.com




























Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## knightRider

Very nice, powerband.
I have a Martu on my Panerai, lovely straps!


----------



## vexXed

knightRider said:


> Damn you guys :-!
> 
> Got this on the way from USA to blighty. Have to pay import charges, but got a good price:


----------



## powerband

A small change in wrist angle and the gilt explodes. Pictures don't show this process very well but in real life it is stunning.



















Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## r-gordon-7

powerband said:


> A small change in wrist angle and the gilt explodes. Pictures don't show this process very well but in real life it is stunning.


I've found exactly the same thing with mine... just a slight change in the lighting or viewing angle really brings this about - not only with the the "gilt" in the bezel's engraved numbers, but also on the hands and even in the "giltish" brown of the dial face's numbers, text & logo. Truly eye-catching!


----------



## powerband

r-gordon-7 said:


> I've found exactly the same thing with mine... just a slight change in the lighting or viewing angle really brings this about - not only with the the "gilt" in the bezel's engraved numbers, but also on the hands and even in the "giltish" brown of the dial face's numbers, text & logo. Truly eye-catching!


Exactly! The hands especially flash like golden fireworks in the night sky.

One thing not mentioned anywhere is the size of both crowns. They're meaningfully large but not gaudy, and they add to the tool-characteristics of this Airman. I can't believe this Airman isn't more popular than it is.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## chain_rxn

You take a great pic! I'm bonding more with my No. 1 than blue airman 18. Some better straps might help...


----------



## knightRider

Finally got it! Useless ebay int delivery service, took 5 days in the UK alone.
Anyway, nice watch, strap is sweet:


----------



## zero_cool

Powerband what brand are your nato straps? I've found Deluca so far but curious who you use. Thanks


----------



## powerband

zero_cool said:


> Powerband what brand are your nato straps? I've found Deluca so far but curious who you use. Thanks


The leather NATO is by Fluco. You can get it on Amazon.com. I highly recommend this brand for leather NATO. Sooo nice.

The other NATO is some random strap I had laying around.


----------



## heb

I just received my gold tone hands model today. Not as legible as I had hoped. 

heb


----------



## Econoline

heb said:


> Not as legible as I had hoped.


Because the numbers are small and close together? That's what I dislike most about my 18, hard to read at a glance. In that regard I prefer the DC-4 with bigger even numbers on the dial.


----------



## heb

Hello,
Two reasons:
1. Gold tone hands on a black dial are practically invisible (especially the tiny, gold tip of the minute hand), even worse than polished silver hands. 
2. The minute hash marks are not white, but rather some subdued color; to more closely match the gold hands I would imagine.

Certainly, there are a LOT of numbers in relatively close proximity, but I can deal with that OK.

It is a nice watch and the gold is an interesting feature and offers a more elegant affect. Glycine has more suitable options for actual in-flight use.

heb



Econoline said:


> Because the numbers are small and close together? That's what I dislike most about my 18, hard to read at a glance. In that regard I prefer the DC-4 with bigger even numbers on the dial.


----------



## publandlord

These will be gone soon; they have been deleted from the website.

Pre-acquisition Airmans have been dumped - hard - on the second-hand and grey markets. I have just picked up another Airman for 1/3 the price. They are better made than Hamiltons but not quite as sharp as Orises, and at 2/3rds RRP they make a good, interesting and different buy. I don't know Invicta has in store for Glycine; I can imagine they would start making all the watch in Hong Kong, use non-Swiss movements, close Glycine factory down and manufacture them elsewhere, just keeping the name only.

That would be a shame, but they weren't popular with the general public and only appealed to a few WIS. Instead, I hope they use their scale to cut costs and continue to make a Swiss line at a premium, but a lower premium than they were at previously.

Oh well, more for me


----------



## powerband

According to the CEO of Glycine, they'll continue on heir path with an infusion of cash for further research and development. Glycine will still be an independent company, continuing to do their own thing with the inclusion of their heritage line; the only speculation is their marketing strategy.


----------



## RPZ

I just acquired one of these today; purist, with the black dial. Not worn it yet but it does fit my skinny wrist perfect. And it is about as close to the perfect 24 hour watch I have seen. Been looking at these for years, well out of my price range, and I am grateful to have finally been able to afford the prices. Not only that; a pre-aqusition (I believe) Glycine Airman.

Of course it came with a genuine Glycine black "crocodile" or "alligator" strap. Anyone know whether this is real reptilian - or is it textured cowhide?


----------



## knightRider

RPZ said:


> I just acquired one of these today; purist, with the black dial. Not worn it yet but it does fit my skinny wrist perfect. And it is about as close to the perfect 24 hour watch I have seen. Been looking at these for years, well out of my price range, and I am grateful to have finally been able to afford the prices. Not only that; a pre-aqusition (I believe) Glycine Airman.
> 
> Of course it came with a genuine Glycine black "crocodile" or "alligator" strap. Anyone know whether this is real reptilian - or is it textured cowhide?


probably from a moo...


----------



## RPZ

Yeah it looks like pressed moo. Kind of disappointing for a $2,000 watch, but the watch itself is worth every penny, especially since I bought it at a fraction of that.


----------



## antifocus

According to Glycine it is "alligator imitation calf" Sorry couldn't post link, it is in Glycine homepage.
I have a Combat 7 with the same strap another one incoming and I have to agree the quality is not good, it is stiff and fragile. I would've chosen the normal leather ones but those are not on sale:-d.
Yeah I would be disappointed if I paid the MSRP for it.


----------



## Cigarbob

There is an eBay seller "hnco" who has a large number of authentic Glycine straps. Ships from Oz, so shipping costs are high, but they will combine shipping and give a very good OBO price, particularly if you purchase multiple straps.


----------



## RPZ

Cigarbob said:


> There is an eBay seller "hnco" who has a large number of authentic Glycine straps. Ships from Oz, so shipping costs are high, but they will combine shipping and give a very good OBO price, particularly if you purchase multiple straps.


And a heads up! For people with skinny wrists, and 22mm lugs, they have some SHORT Glycine sand colored leather straps. They may have others but I have not read all the item descriptions yet. Searching Glycine in combination with the user name brings up about 50 hits, mostly straps.


----------



## antifocus

I'll also suggest that you could order custom straps then put on the Glycine buckle that came with your watch, you can take the buckle off with a spring bar tool.


----------



## RPZ

That's a good idea, just make sure the buckle end of the strap matches the buckle width.


antifocus said:


> I'll also suggest that you could order custom straps then put on the Glycine buckle that came with your watch, you can take the buckle off with a spring bar tool.


----------



## shahtirthak

Airman 18 (GMT & Purist versions, all colours) are available on Massdrop for a very attractive price.


----------



## Gregc

Grabbed this one about a week ago. I always wanted a 24 hour watch. I work with a lot of scientists, and law enforcement types on occasion. We always use 24 hour time. It will come in handy!


----------



## Colderamstel

My first 18 arrived today. Though looking at the pics I am slightly regretting not getting the gilt or no 1.

Tough choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme

lbovill said:


> My first 18 arrived today. Though looking at the pics I am slightly regretting not getting the gilt or no 1.
> 
> Tough choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tough choices, indeed. This is still a great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowtrace

I decided to grab an airman no.1 partially because it is 36mm (for my small wrist), partially because it looks very vintage-y, and partially because it is not part of Glycine 2017 catalog. I hope I made the right decision, I'll find out when I open package.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

calcisme said:


> Tough choices, indeed. This is still a great looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the problem and why I often end up with two of the same watch. Horrible conundrum to have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7

yellowtrace said:


> I decided to grab an airman no.1 partially because it is 36mm (for my small wrist), partially because it looks very vintage-y, and partially because it is not part of Glycine 2017 catalog. I hope I made the right decision, I'll find out when I open package.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


I did the same - and largely for the same three reasons... (Though as I posted earlier in this thread, I already have a larger 42 mm Airman Base 22 Lume GMT and a much larger 46 mm Airman 17 Purist - both notwithstanding my very small 6 3/8" wrist.) When it arrived and I first opened the box, I was initially concerned that it really was tiny, maybe too tiny - but when I put it on, it seemed nicely larger than its 36 mm on my wrist - and a very pleasing alternative to my much larger watches for when I'm in the mood to wear something smaller. Yellowtrace, hope you're as happy with your No. 1 when it arrives as I am with mine! (But don't judge it right when you open the package - before judging, put it on! ;-) )


----------



## kons

aww man I got to get one that is my next watch Just bought a goldeneye sub


----------



## Lemaniac40

vexXed said:


> Nice shots! I was tempted to go for your colour version for something different but I ended up with the 'black fade to blue' Airman 18 Purist which I've been wearing a lot recently. The size is refreshing and proportionally it just fits my 6.25 wrist better.
> 
> Interesting you said the lug to lug is 45mm, which I've also seen quoted elsewhere but when I measured mine the lug to lug came to 47mm.
> 
> I really liked the Airman 1953 Vintage Limited Edition model but with a lug to lug of 50mm which is my max, I realised I am leaning towards smaller watches that fit better now.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10491626&d=1484021901"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Both the OP and yours are gorgeous.

I'm getting an Airman purist myself, if I wanted a 12 hour hand I would buy a GMT watch. I'm ex military so 0000 at top is perfect.


----------



## infinitipearl

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Colderamstel

Just received mine last Sunday and it has been on the wrist all week since.

Went purist for something new and different from my collection. Really grew on me quickly.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBeeZ

I picked up the base 22 bi color purist and love it. It's the most accurate piece I have. Have it on a grey cordura strap. 

Also have the blue/black double 12 on the way. Excited for it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBeeZ

I almost went with the airman 18 in blue/black but felt the 24hr demarcations were too cramped on the smaller face. I prefer the slightly larger base 22. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

Apologies for resurrecting this thread, but contemplating an Airman 18 purchase, but i have 7.75in wrists,so i was just wondering if there were any owners out there with the same size wrists (or larger) who could post a wrist-shot for me ??

Thanks

Chris


----------



## mngdew

chirs1211 said:


> Apologies for resurrecting this thread, but contemplating an Airman 18 purchase, but i have 7.75in wrists,so i was just wondering if there were any owners out there with the same size wrists (or larger) who could post a wrist-shot for me ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


So, have you pulled the trigger on one at Massdrop?


----------



## chirs1211

I haven't no, just totally unsure on the sizing. Posed the question but just got polarizing responses. Some say i'd love it some that the Base 22 be a better fit so while i value every opinion it wasn't the greatest of help. Nothing solves this size issue better than a photo, so i asked here for pics, but sadly no reply yet.

I did hunt through my collection for something of a similar size, and the closest i could find was the Tiger Concept BB homage 38.5mm case, 20m lugs though a little longer L2L at 48.1mm, i don't wear this often but i will today to see how i like the sizing, have 21 hours left on the 18 drop.

Unfortunately if it was just the $599 purchase price i might be inclined to risk it, but after customs add 20% and admin fees it ends up somewhere closer to the $750 mark which is a bit more of a risk.

If they made the GL0227, the gilt numeral bezel one, in the base 22 i'd be all set but i don't believe they do 

Chris


----------



## hedd

In the actual massdrop post, there is a guy who posted a picture of the 0227 on a 7.75" wrist. Just scroll down and look for the picture next to an alpinist. I asked him his wrist size.


----------



## chirs1211

Oh thanks i'll track it down now 

Chris


----------



## rott3

Just started to feel the glycine bug and it's biting hard.....I wish I had seen this a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## hedd

rott3 said:


> Just started to feel the glycine bug and it's biting hard.....I wish I had seen this a couple of weeks ago....


You can get one from watchgooroo on ebay. I'm pretty sure it's the same guy that supplies MD. I would offer him $550 and see if he takes it. I know he will take $600 according to another WUS poster.


----------



## househalfman

hedd said:


> You can get one from watchgooroo on ebay. I'm pretty sure it's the same guy that supplies MD. I would offer him $550 and see if he takes it. I know he will take $600 according to another WUS poster.


Last week I offered $500, counter offer was $599. I offered $550, counter offer was $599. They don't budge lol.


----------



## Jimbo85281

How is the time set crown action on your guys 18? I've had 2 and both have been dicey at best. Weird grinding noises on both. Let me know because if 2 out of 2 have issues I can't be alone. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> How is the time set crown action on your guys 18? I've had 2 and both have been dicey at best. Weird grinding noises on both. Let me know because if 2 out of 2 have issues I can't be alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I haven't noticed anything weird while setting the time. The weirdest thing to me is that there is absolutely no resistance when winding. No feedback at all.

It also seems to run 11+ seconds slow per day. It makes me wonder if maybe it's not actually winding.


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> I haven't noticed anything weird while setting the time. The weirdest thing to me is that there is absolutely no resistance when winding. No feedback at all.
> 
> It also seems to run 11+ seconds slow per day. It makes me wonder if maybe it's not actually winding.


It is VERY quiet when winding but if you put it up to your ear you can hear it. So that seems normal. My issues were happening when screwing the crown in. Setting the time and winding was smooth as silk. In thinking there might be issues in the crown clutch mechanism.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> It is VERY quiet when winding but if you put it up to your ear you can hear it. So that seems normal. My issues were happening when screwing the crown in. Setting the time and winding was smooth as silk. In thinking there might be issues in the crown clutch mechanism.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ah yes. I can hear a very faint ratcheting sound while winding. Man, that is smooth.

To answer your question: I was going to say "No. The screwdown action is smooth too." But I think I see what you mean. When I screw it down next to my ear I can hear an irregular metalic sound. Very faint. It sounds like it could be the crown spring tightening?


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> Ah yes. I can hear a very faint ratcheting sound while winding. Man, that is smooth.
> 
> To answer your question: I was going to say "No. The screwdown action is smooth too." But I think I see what you mean. When I screw it down next to my ear I can hear an irregular metalic sound. Very faint. It sounds like it could be the crown spring tightening?


Yeah the sw-330/eta 2893 are the smoothest winders I've ever experienced. I got my hands on a James Cameron Deep Sea the other day and it wasn't nearly as smooth.

I think you my be on to something with the crown spring. The one I returned made a loud sort of cracking sound when screwing in. I think that could have been the spring compressing or even rotating inside the crown.

I also had issues with the crown not fully popping out when unscrewing the crown. It would pop out a couple millimeters and I would be able to wind the movement. Then randomly after 5 or 10 seconds, it would pop out another couple millimeters, still in the winding position. There seems to be some sort of flaw with the crown design. Maybe others can weigh in. Or maybe I just got extremely unlucky!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooperman42

nice - lose that strap in the first two pics, its a yawner.


----------



## Timber Rattlesnake

Hey powerband, where did you get that leather nato strap from? I can't seem to find one anywhere that has zulu-type buckles, all-around stitching and that nice grain like yours does.


----------



## Timber Rattlesnake

Nevermind, sorry. I just saw that you have already said it is a Fluco.


----------



## mngdew

This 18 is not only beautiful, but also very useful.


----------



## JohnnyNorfolk

Hi Folks
I'm new, but found this thread during my search for an Airman 18 Purist.
Ideally, I'd like the blue face / blue bezel numbers version, but I can't find any new ones now?
Can anyone point me to a supplier with new stock?
Alternatively, if anyone in the UK is selling a very clean used one, I'm happy to collect in person and pay by BACS or cash.
Many thanks
John


----------



## JohnnyNorfolk

Hi Folks
I'm new, but found this thread during my search for an Airman 18 Purist.
Ideally, I'd like the blue face / blue bezel numbers version, but I can't find any new ones now?
Can anyone point me to a supplier with new stock?
Alternatively, if anyone in the UK is selling a very clean used one, 
I'd be happy to collect in person and pay a fair price by BACS or cash.
Many thanks
John


----------



## WonderJunkie

powerband said:


> A small change in wrist angle and the gilt explodes. Pictures don't show this process very well but in real life it is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


Your thread and pictures have sealed the deal for me with this Airman model.


----------

